
The Honest Supermarket – What's in Our Food? [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNRCD5p9KPc
======
open-source-ux
If you're in the UK, you can watch this on iPlayer:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0006p3j/horizon-2019-...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0006p3j/horizon-2019-4-the-
honest-supermarket-whats-really-in-our-food)

Overall a decent documentary, but some claims, like those about pesticide use
on food, were not verified or investigated thoroughly. And sometimes the tone
felt a little alarmist when it wasn't always warranted.

